# Liberty Basic & Mac os X



## bga_O (1 Juillet 2007)

Bien le bonjour, je sais que Liberty Basic est pour Windows, mais j'ai réussis à le trouver pour Linux... mais rien pour MAC OS X.

Alors soit je suis un boulet, soit je n'ai qu'à m'assoir dessus et me débrouiller  
Y a t-il un programme qui me permettrait d'apprendre liberty basic via mon OS X ?

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## ntx (1 Juillet 2007)

Qu'as-tu trouvé pour Linux : un code source ou un exécutable ? Si c'est des sources il y a peut être moyen de les compiler sur Mac OSX.


----------



## bga_O (16 Juillet 2007)

merci de ta réponse, et désolé de te répondre aussi tardivement. 

j'ai trouvé le GNU/Liberty Basic Project, mais aucune version pour notre Unix propriétaire.

Quoi qu'il en soit je te remercie de ton aide, je vais négocié pour bosser mon apprentissage du basic sur le pc de ma copine.

merci, voilà un lien sur les UNIX et basic. assez intéressant, même si je l'ai lu en diagonale 

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...f+unix+liberty+basic&hl=fr&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=fr


----------



## obi wan (17 Juillet 2007)

bga_O a dit:


> j'ai trouvé le GNU/Liberty Basic Project



Alors tu dois pouvoir récupérer les sources et tenter de compiler sous mac


----------

